# Jet Wash



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

I know that cleaning your car has been discussed to death on here, but here's a quick question:

I've got a mid range Karcher jet wash and I use the universal detergent to clean the car, soaping it first, giving it a rub, then jetting it off, the car comes up a treat, but does this strip off all the wax and everything else in the process?

Cheers!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Best post in the show and shine section more guru's there


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

what's the universal detergent

i was reading Meguiars APC all purpose cleaner, can take wax off

you're probably best avoid universal cleaner and put some johnson baby bath or Meg's car wash in there instead


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

yes, I was thinking that!

Cheers!


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

the universal detergent is for cleaning patios, windows and cars, so I would have thought it is quite harsh?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

MP said:


> the universal detergent is for cleaning patios, windows and cars, so I would have thought it is quite harsh?


I would imagine that stuff to be totally inappropriate for washing the car!


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

It says on the tub that you can use it on the car, but I think I'll stick to cleaning the patio with it from now!


----------



## Scotty225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Traffic film remover 'TFR' is a common wash used by trade car valeters and the like and that will strip your wax off. It's very harsh and will strip the oils from your skin too. Nasty stuff  But it does what it's supposed to do 

Scotty225


----------

